# Should we be listening to the second version of the Mendelssohn 4th Symphony?



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

Apparently Mendelssohn was never happy with his Italian symphony. He revised three of its four movements. The finale is quite a bit different. A few years ago I heard the 2nd version in concert in Springfield. 10 years ago a quality recording of the 2nd version was made. Is this the version of the Mendelssohn 4th Symphony that we should be playing and listening to? After all Mendelssohn was the composer and if he thought the revised version was better who are we to decide differently?


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

Yes, we should do so.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

We should listen to all versions of any symphony, it is the only way to decide if something has evolved into something better!

/ptr


----------



## nightscape (Jun 22, 2013)

I think the implication in the original post is should we be listening to the revised version as the definitive, commonly performed, version. No, it's not as good. Worth a spin, but it should not replace the well-known and customarily played version.


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

nightscape said:


> I think the implication in the original post is should we be listening to the revised version as the definitive, commonly performed, version. No, it's not as good. Worth a spin, but it should not replace the well-known and customarily played version.


Mendelssohn was one of the greatest composers of all time and he liked the second version better. Who better to judge which is the better version than Mendelssohn? I admit I like the original better, and it seems that most other do too. Maybe that's just because the original version is the one I'm used to? A good experiment would be to let someone who has never heard it before listen to both versions and find out which he likes best.


----------

